#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Distillation Column in Hysys

## maabdolat

Hi.....



I m new user of Hysys, please tell me why hysys does not calcuate no. of plates in distillation column based on the data provided, what is the reason...?

also, can any one tell me how can i choose Fluid package, what is the criteria to select Fluid package for a system...
regards,See More: Distillation Column in Hysys

----------


## venkateshs_g

For a given no. of plates Hysys can calculate the separation and not the other way round. For theromdynamics etc please study user manual before starting

----------


## PTQ

Hi.. you have to use the short cut column..to determinate the number of plates and condition like temperature, pressure in the top and bottom...this dates have to use in the real column. In adition for gases use Peng Robinson   and ..Liquid and gas ..use WILSON with Peng Robinson.
I hope to answer your question..... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## haih5

I think Hysys did. In the sheet performance, it always proposes the number of trays. 
For choosing fluidpakage. You can follow to these documents.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
MD5: 9EC1EBFAFCB88ED4F40DC790BE0619ED
or 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
MD5: CEF59592DA02DAD6212C628734AF79B4

----------


## PTQ

good.....thank a lot.....

----------


## dhani jgj

> Hi.. you have to use the short cut column..to determinate the number of plates and condition like temperature, pressure in the top and bottom...this dates have to use in the real column. In adition for gases use Peng Robinson   and ..Liquid and gas ..use WILSON with Peng Robinson.
> I hope to answer your question.....



i also did like your answer above  :Big Grin: , do you have another way to calculate number of plate?  :Big Grin:

----------


## PTQ

well....also....when you use the MAC CABE THIELE method....is very easy..to do it.....

----------


## dhani jgj

^^ how to apply mac cabe thiele method in hysys? can't it?

----------


## PTQ

ok..you have to do..theoretically.........after..that..you..can put.the numbers of trays, composition top.and bottom, reflux ratio...in your column....

----------


## dhani jgj

ok i see, i know what you mean  :Big Grin:  thank you  :Smile:

----------

